# General Business Category > Technology Forum >  Meginaflight.com HIDING IN FIREFOX

## adrianh

I can see that this url 

Meginaflight.com 

gets connected in Firefox all the time. It is even clever enough to remove my disabling it from uBlockOrigin. I haven't been able to find its ip address or to block it on a permanent basis. There is no info available on it on the net.

Its only on Firefox and none of the other browsers.

Anybody has any idea how to get rid of it whatever it is.

----------


## adrianh

I think that I got it blocked permanently with uBlockOrigin by the looks of it.

The thing is very clever, hides itself well and I have no idea who or what it is.

----------


## Callender

I just registered on this forum to say that for me a VPN is responsible. Disable the VPN and there's no problem.



When enabled there's a tracking element added to every link:



I probably won't post any further replies.

----------

